# Venison Sausage Recipe



## Virgil_Holden (Dec 7, 2009)

I keep seeing Mortons sausage seasoning listed in receipes but hav found no place to buy it.
Could you point me in the right direction.
Thanks
Virgil P Holden


----------



## admin (Feb 4, 2010)

I found this link to their site:

http://www.mortonsalt.com/products/foodsalts/Meat_loaf.htm

You may find it online cheaper if it's not available at your local store.

Good luck


----------



## Kenny1 (Jun 12, 2010)

we have made some venison orange and fennel sausage latley band my buddy left too much pith on the orange wedges causibg a bitter taste what would you suggest to correct this without compromising the overall taste of the sausage?


----------



## Mike5 (Aug 22, 2010)

I've made the brats and breakfast sausage before but never made the country style. 

I've seen the recipe with the meatloaf seasoning mentioned before and everyone feels the same way as you so I guess it must be pretty good.

Next time I end up with some venison I'll give it a shot. Thanks for that tip with the garlic and water. I'll try that out tomorrow.

Mike


----------



## Robert3 (Jan 5, 2011)

We made sausage last week. 100 pounds approx 60% deer and 40
5 pork. We bought a pre-made seasoning but sure if it had a preservative in it. Smoked the sausage at 80 degrees for about 2 hours with pecan. Do you think this sausage is safe to eat?


----------



## herb_duncan (Apr 18, 2011)

can you use fresh onions or celery when making smoked sausage?


----------



## admin (Feb 4, 2010)

Yessir


----------



## Mark_Kolling (Dec 17, 2011)

What does non-fat milk powder do for country style sausage?
Is it for texture, taste, preservation or what?
Thanks!!


----------

